# Throw comparison, DBS MRV Eznite M6 Asperic



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

I was in the front yard doing some testing with different white balance settings on my little PowerShot S2 and I ended up doing a mini throw comparison test between some well known throw lights. 


*The lights from left:*
*Mac's Aspheric, 1 x LG 18650 (Q4 I believe)*
*MRV with SE Q5 LED, 2 x RCR123's (265 lumens)
Jil EzNite 10W, 4 x "3V" RCR123's (3.6V average on my DIMM) (600-700 lumens est.)*







*The shot set-up
Tripod mounted camera and lights. Distance is 32 yards to garage door. Four different exposures of each taken with the white balance set to "sunlight."


Set 1 2" @ F4.0 ISO100

*MRV Q5





Mac's Aspheric





EzNite






*
Set 2 .4" @ F5.6 ISO100

*MRV Q5





Mac's Aspheric





EzNite






*
Set 3 1/10" @ F5.6 ISO100

*MRV Q5





Mac's Aspheric





EzNite






*
Set 4 1/20" @ F5.6 ISO100

*MRV Q5





Mac's Aspheric





EzNite








*Gif Image (long expsure)




* 
*Gif Image (short exposure)




* *
*


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

*Night Two*

*Distance is 40 yards.*


The lights from left to right:

Jil Eznite
Dereelight DBS V2 WC Q5
Surefire M6 MN20








*Set 1, 2" @ F5.6 ISO100 Auto WB*

M6 MN20





DBS V2 WC Q5





Eznite






*Set 2 1/4" @ F5.6 ISO100 Auto WB

*M6 MN21





DBS V2 WC Q5





Eznite







The stop sign at the left edge of these photos makes for an interesting reference. 

Even the "mighty DBS" beam looks huge compared to the Eznite's pencil like hot spot.


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

Cool shots. That polarion reflector sure focuses the beam of the EzNite. Any chance you can throw in a SF M6 with your next set of shots?


----------



## LukeA (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

That MRV looks a little out of focus.


----------



## Lips (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

Great Post Patriot36



Here's some of my shots. The *Aspherical LED* is definitely *under-owned *in the flashlight world. 







Lotsa Glass!









A peak inside! RCatR uses a recessed lens design and some glow powder in resin around his LED, Mac has a massive aluminum heat-sink and a Bigger aspherical lens. 










A little background Eye-Candy never hurts a thing!










RCatR vs MAC vs EzNite vs ROP 2C 2.5 sec F3.2











MAC Aspherical vs RCatR Aspherical 2.5 sec F3.2










Cheers!


.


----------



## tx101 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

Its a shame that Mac has stopped making Aspherical Mags I would love to get hold of one  I have to make do with a Kaidomain aspherical kit


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



cryhavok said:


> Cool shots. That polarion reflector sure focuses the beam of the EzNite. Any chance you can throw in a SF M6 with your next set of shots?




Sure, what bulb combo would you like to see...stock lamps or customs combo's? I can do anything except a 5761.







> *LukeA
> *That MRV looks a little out of focus.




It's focused and centered but it probably doesn't appear so because of the focal length of the camera lens. I probably zoomed in a little more that I should have. If I take some more pics this evening I take some wider shots which should make it look more like what you're used to seeing. 




> *Lips
> *Great Post Patriot36
> Here's some of my shots. The *Aspherical LED* is definitely *under-owned *in the flashlight world.




Thanks Lips! The Aspherical LED is under owned and I think the main reason is that it's made by so few modders. IIRC there is only one member currently building them for the purpose of selling and he's making them in very low numbers. Mac hasn't made them in a while and most people don't want to take on the project themselves.

I like your integrating tree! You're going to have to give that thing a name pretty soon. I've seen it so many times that I can now tell that its grown...lol.

I'm such a fan of the EzNite that I was considering picking up another if the price was right. Karlthev is the only other person that I know who is crazy enough to own two of them and I think it's rubbing off on me too. 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

The EzNite seems so handy. Don´t make me want one more than I do now...


I should probably stop reading this thread..:shakehead


Hey wait, it´s payday on Monday!!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



Team Member said:


> The EzNite seems so handy. Don´t make me want one more than I do now...
> 
> 
> I should probably stop reading this thread..:shakehead
> ...




lol....funny TM. Payday can get us in so much trouble...cant it! :laughing:

Well, the light is so stinking bullet proof that it wouldn't bother me to own a second one. I owned two a one brief moment but sold one and now kind of regret it I think.


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

For the SF M6, I would appreciate some shots with the Lumens Factory HO-M6R and WA1185. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Member (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



Patriot36 said:


> lol....funny TM. Payday can get us in so much trouble...cant it! :laughing:
> 
> Well, the light is so stinking bullet proof that it wouldn't bother me to own a second one. I owned two a one brief moment but sold one and now kind of regret it I think.



It sure can 

But who is selling the EzNite?:candle:
I have only found some japanese(???)seller...well google is NOT my friend for the moment...

And I´m looking forward for those distance photos. And if you´re having problem getting some long range shots just send the lights over here and I´ll fix it for you


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



Team Member said:


> It sure can
> 
> But who is selling the EzNite?:candle:
> I have only found some japanese(???)seller...well google is NOT my friend for the moment...
> ...





I think CPFer Litemania (Warren) is still selling them but after being marked down for a period of time they're back up to $500 again.

lol...no problems with distance over here since there is a lot of wide open space. It's just a matter of driving out and taking the time to do it. The park is reasonably close and gives me 275+ yards. More than enough for these little guys.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

Wow Patriot you have been doing an amazing job with all of the beamshot comparisons!:twothumbs

The Jil Eznite HID is very impressive with its super bright pencil thin hotspot. How does it compare in throw/hotspot brightnes to the N30?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



BlueBeam22 said:


> Wow Patriot you have been doing an amazing job with all of the beamshot comparisons!:twothumbs
> 
> The Jil Eznite HID is very impressive with its super bright pencil thin hotspot. How does it compare in throw/hotspot brightnes to the N30?




Thanks Blue, It's probably time for some N30 pics huh. It missed out on the other shoots because my brother has started to adopt it. It's not really his yet though. 

The hot spot is much smaller and more precise for the Eznite, probably close to 1.5 - 2 degrees. To put that in perspective the Maxabeam is 1 degree, the PH50 is 4 degrees (actual) the AELight24W is 6 degrees and the Boxer is 12-21 degrees adjustable. I don't know the exact spec for the N30 but it appears to be 8-10 degree range. Although the EzNite is amazing for it's size, it can't remotely compare with the N30 in any output category because it lacks the lumens....as shown in the Shootout IV pics.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



Patriot36 said:


> Thanks Blue, It's probably time for some N30 pics huh. It missed out on the other shoots because my brother has started to adopt it. It's not really his yet though.
> 
> The hot spot is much smaller and more precise for the Eznite, probably close to 1.5 - 2 degrees. To put that in perspective the Maxabeam is 1 degree, the PH50 is 4 degrees (actual) the AELight24W is 6 degrees and the Boxer is 12-21 degrees adjustable. I don't know the exact spec for the N30 but it appears to be 8-10 degree range. Although the EzNite is amazing for it's size, it can't remotely compare with the N30 in any output category because it lacks the lumens....as shown in the Shootout IV pics.


 
So the Jil EzNite HID has a laser thin beam compared to the N30, but doesn't have nearly as bright a hotspot. The Jil Eznite is still extremely impressive the way it smokes the other LED throwers, and it seems like a perfect EDC.

Once again great job on this shootout!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



BlueBeam22 said:


> So the Jil EzNite HID has a laser thin beam compared to the N30, but doesn't have nearly as bright a hotspot.




The collimated center of the beam is very narrow but the corona is fairly large. I didn't get out tonight for more shots but plan on it tomorrow.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*

More beamshots added tonight. 

See post #2


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: EzNite, Aspheric, MRV throw comparison*



Patriot36 said:


> *Night Two*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love the Jil Eznite's laser like pencil beam and extreme throw! What an amazing light, all that power and throw in a pocketable size.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2008)

It is a great little light with unique qualities. The one in the Marketplace just sold to Metatron. That's good because I was almost thinking of getting another one myself.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been tempted by it whenever I've seen mention of it - it sounds really neat, small, well-made and powerful... What is the start-up time from switch on to full power?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2008)

On 3 x RCR123's It takes a good 20+ seconds. It's always hard to tell with the eye but my old school Nikon light meter stops showing an increase before 25 seconds. On primaries I'd roughly add 5-8 seconds. 

I can see you owning the Eznite with your appreciation for unique lights.


----------



## ChrisDallas (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have the eznite, right after Patriot got his & started to praise it I just knew I had to have one so I picked one up & it's the light I use for edc belive it or not, it fits nicely in my pocket.


----------



## Metatron (Oct 29, 2008)

well thanks to paul and karlthev i am once again shirtless:mecry: AND to make matters worse, i broke a tooth celebrating my new acquisition:green: BUT i am really really looking forward to that jil lite. pauls beamshots put me into a flat spin, i just wish my pockets suited my taste for fine light.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2008)

ChrisDallas said:


> I also have the eznite, right after Patriot got his & started to praise it I just knew I had to have one so I picked one up & it's the light I use for edc belive it or not, it fits nicely in my pocket.




wow...you actually edc this light! That's kinda cool. I don't personally don't know how I'd edc it myself other than a holster or fanny pack. Too big for my pockets for any extended carry. 





> *metatron*
> well thanks to paul and karlthev i am once again shirtless:mecry: AND to make matters worse, i broke a tooth celebrating my new acquisition:green:


At least you blamed part of it on Karl...lol. Congrats again....and I really hope that "broke tooth" is some kind of figure of speech that I'm not familiar with......since breaking teeth for real sucks.


----------



## Metatron (Oct 29, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> wow...you actually edc this light! That's kinda cool. I don't personally don't know how I'd edc it myself other than a holster or fanny pack. Too big for my pockets for any extended carry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this ones for real mate, dentist already told me to bring my viza card or my moby **** trinity:sigh:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2008)

*Distance 319 yards

10" @ F4.0, ISO100, Auto WB, Focal length about 85mm




DBS V2 WC Q5 41mm UCL lens







Eznite







gif rotating image*










These shots had to be over exposed to cancel out some of the effects of ambient lighting. They're roughly twice as bright as how the reflected beams look to my eyes. 

Just thought I'd give you something to look forward to metatron.


----------



## Kapak (Oct 29, 2008)

I too got one from CPFMP. I would guess it will ship during the week. Looking at all these shots, I can't wait to try it out! 

With winter coming, I'm also looking into making some beamshots of my lights in the snow and see what good can come out of it. Probably gonna be hell to light up big lumens in snow, but I'll try.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone know about TnC's aspheric? They put the lens in a large head (the head that was made for the Camelion / Lioncub) with a Q5 emitter and drive it at (I believe) 1.2 amps. I'd like to get one and could beamshots with my Tiablo A8. But its got to be an amazing thrower and really beat my Tiablo or I would rather not get it.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 30, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Eznite



Forget the beamshot; there's something serene about the soft glow of that streetlight and the smooth, non-grainy texture of the trees.

Great pic! Wish I lived on a street with that nice ambience. :thumbsup:

(Photography is one of my other hobbies. )


----------



## Team Member (Oct 30, 2008)

Well then....


EzNite it has to be..

I´ve seen words like _EDC, pocket, primaries_, in this thread.. And they all describe the EzNite...



That´s what *I* like to read. :thumbsup:


Very nice pics Patriot! To me it looks like you are still having something that could be compared to Swedish summer when it comes to weather..I´m not jealous, especially not since we have 34F and rain..


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder why this light doesn't get more attention? It looks absolutely badass.

When the economy isn't nose-diving I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> Does anyone know about TnC's aspheric? They put the lens in a large head (the head that was made for the Camelion / Lioncub) with a Q5 emitter and drive it at (I believe) 1.2 amps. I'd like to get one and could beamshots with my Tiablo A8. But its got to be an amazing thrower and really beat my Tiablo or I would rather not get it.




Sorry Gary, I don't own the TnC and I don't know the diameter of that aspheric or what glass it uses. The one in the Mag is 52mm of course and I believe the LED is driven at 1.0-1.1A...IIRC. In any case the aspheric will likely out throw the Tiablo A9 by a large factor, similar to the difference between the MRV and Mac's in the pictures above. It is indeed a huge difference. 






> *shomie1911
> *Forget the beamshot; there's something serene about the soft glow of that streetlight and the smooth, non-grainy texture of the trees.
> 
> Great pic! Wish I lived on a street with that nice ambience. :thumbsup:
> ...





Thanks. It makes me wish I would have taken a reference shot first without any lights shining. The 10 second exposure made it look a lot brighter than it appears in real life. I think it was between 11pm and midnight, so it was very quiet and serene that evening.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2008)

*This post was copied and edited from another thread where I describe the proceedure for collimating the Eznite. I figured it might be helpful for all of the new Eznite owners out there. *


*Choosing between anode and middle-arc setting:*

There are basically two focus depth settings that both provide better or maximum throw. I'll call them the anode setting and the middle-arc setting.
On the middle-arc setting the corona is more narrow and the hot spot is larger. On the anode setting the corona is very large and the hot spot very tiny which also produces the highest lux as seen in the picture below. The goal is to center the bulb in the reflector but you're doing this by observing the beam and adjusting the bulb holder, not by eyeballing the alignment from the front. What looks centered from the front can still leave you a long way off the mark.





In person the hot spot is even smaller than it looks in the picture above. That's because the corona is fading out due to the short exposure. In person the corona is larger and more sharply defined like this:





If you combine the small hot spot of the first image and the large corona of the second image, that's what a perfectly collimated beam looks like on the anode setting.

When you do collimate your light you'll want to pick either the anode or middle-arc position to collimate your light at. The reason for this is because the bulb isn't usually perfectly centered in the reflector hole. This is because the bulb isn't perfectly on axis...unless of course your light happens to be a perfect one, in which case consider that a bonus. As you move the focus in or out by turning the head, the x-y shifts. Where you once had a perfect pencil beam at one focus point has now become oblong at the other focus point. The only way to overcome this effect would be to place shims under the bulb holder through a tedious trial and effect process. Frankly I don't personally have the patience, not to mention that repetedly handling that tiny fragile bulb is a high risk activity. It only takes one slip and your out $85. :mecry:

As mentioined earlier, the anode setting provides the smallest hot spot and highest lux readings within the hot spot. The large smooth corona also make the beam great for many tasks including walking the dog or hiking. This is where I currently have my own Eznite set. 
Collimating for the middle-arc focal point the corona gets squeezed down or reduced to about 25% of what it is at the anode setting and blends closely with the larger hot spot. The effect that this has is to illuminate everyday objects a little bit better at distance. It lights up the side of a vehicle at 100 yards very well, whereas the anode setting would illuminate only the door well and the rest of the vehicle would have less light falling on it than with the middle-arc setting. 

In short, the anode setting throws the farthest and also gives the best beam for closer tasks. The middle-arc setting will give the best overall performance beyond 100 yards, such as searching a treeline for people or animals or scanning objects at the park at a distance. 

For experimentation purposes the anode focus setting is probably easiest to collimate because the hot spot is so well defined. When the tiny hot spot isn't collimated correctly it's very easy to see. For this reason I recommend using the anode setting when you perform your first collimation.


*Getting started:*

Because of the way my brain works, I found that the easiest way for me to collimate is with the light tail standing and the beam pointed straight up at the ceiling. Tighten the focus all the way down and slowing loosen it until the pencil spot is at its tightest possible point. Now there is a little bit of wiggle (unfortunately) in the Eznite head but its just something that we have to deal with. Hopefully yours has less wiggle than mine. Once the hot spot is at its brightest, smallest and most concentrated, look at the shape of the hotspot. If it looks like the first picture I posted the beam is already collimated but chances are that it won't look like that. If it's slightly egg shaped or oblong you'll have to begin adjusting it, which requires a certain amount of tinkering.


*Making adjustments:*

Loosen all three of the adjustment screws so that they're 2-3 turns loose from their tightened position. By loosening at least a full two turns this will ensure that you'll have enough lateral movement in any direction without pushing the bulb holder assembly into another x-y adjustment screw, which could in theory damage the ballast. If you're uncertain you can remove the other set screws all of the way but it's not really necessary imo. If the beam center is flaring or looks like a comet you'll have to adjust the two screws closest to the axis direction of the misalignment. For example, if the hot spot is comet shapped and flaring to the 12 O'clock position you'll be most concerned with the adjustment screws closest to 12 O'clock and 6 O'clock. The moment you start to move the bulb holder assembly with the adjustment screws you'll see the comet tail either extending (wrong direction) or shortening (correct direction). Ideally there would be an adjustment screw at each hand of the clock which would make collimation a breeze. Because there are only 3 screws it's rare that the screw positions match exactly with the axis of bulb misalignment. This is where the tinkering comes in because sometimes you'll be adjusting the direction you need to go while manipulating two screws. An example would be finding it necessary to adjust the bulb holder straight to 6 O'clock but you have to push from 10 O'clock and 2 O'clock because that's where the adjustment screws happen to be on the head. 

In any case, small adjustments are the name of the game. It's much easier to move in small increments instead of going past your focus point and then having to go back the other direction. You'll see the effect that you're having as you move the bulb holder assembly with the adjustment screws. Your goal is to move the bulb holder until is produces one sharp point of focused light. The surrounding corona should be perfectly uniform in brightness radiating outward from the sharp center of light...like this.






Once you've got the hot spot nice and sharp like the picture above, gently turn the adjustment screws until they stop against the bulb holder. Once a screw stops move to the others until they also stop. I emphasis "stop" because if you overturn the screws you'll inadvertently push the bulb holder and force it out of collimation again. You'll be able to feel where the resistance begins. At that point you'll want to finish lightly tightening each screw uniformly against the bulb holder without moving it. Lightly snug each screw gently in increments moving around the clock until all three screws are snug but not "tight." That's it..you're pretty much done at this point.


*One last note:

* I Recommend performing your collimation on freshly charged or brand new 123s. The reason for this is that the light is not regulated and as the batteries start to fade the output starts to drop off too. When this happens it will have the effect of making the hot spot look un-centered. This is more evident while holding the light horizontal which is the other reason that I have found that it's easiest with the light pointing straight up at the ceiling. One of the characteristics of the Eznite is to get quite hot when you're not holding it. You'll want to avoid running your light continuouly while it's sitting on the table because unless you've got a good fan blowing on it. Otherwise you might choose to run it for 15 minutes at a time. 


I hope this makes some sense and will help others to get their Eznite dialed in...taking full advantage of the light's features.

Good luck.


----------



## Metatron (Oct 31, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow:

let u know on monday how it went PAt36


----------



## Metatron (Nov 3, 2008)

hey Paul, played with my new ezinite last night after final adjustments, and this HID is just impressive. this one is a stayer!!!!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2008)

Metatron said:


> hey Paul, played with my new ezinite last night after final adjustments, and this HID is just impressive. this one is a stayer!!!!




Sweet! So, you're glad that Karl and I talked you into it....lol. :laughing:

I take it that you've got it perfectly focused then. That's great Steve...

Maybe you can post a few shots sometime when you get the chance.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 6, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Sweet! So, you're glad that Karl and I talked you into it....lol. :laughing:
> 
> I take it that you've got it perfectly focused then. That's great Steve...
> 
> Maybe you can post a few shots sometime when you get the chance.


 yup, am really chuffed with this light, just waiting on the tenergys to arrive... and the rain to clear so i can post some shots

next is a 25 watter:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2008)

Metatron said:


> next is a 25 watter:twothumbs




Check the Marketplace for Artec540's Xenide25W......

Good price!


----------



## Metatron (Nov 6, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Check the Marketplace for Artec540's Xenide25W......
> 
> Good price!


hi Paul, yes have been in contact with Fran, if u add postage, it will probably cost more than retail, unfortunately, also my sales here have fallen over, so i may have to wait a while


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

just wondering Paul, used the tenergys after the 1st charge and the eznite switched off after 10 minutes. they were really hot and each cell measured 3.25v give or take. do u think the thermal protection kicked in or was that it for those batts?


----------



## Border (Nov 7, 2008)

After reading Patriot36's excellent post about collimation, I finally placed my EzNite on the table and loosened the three adjustment screws. Unfortunately, it seems like the bulb holder is stuck somehow.

I have tried to follow the instructions in the post mentioned, but the (off-centered) sweetspot would not move in any directions.

Any ideas on how I might proceed on this task? I managed to remove the head without disturbing the bulb, but it all looked too fragile for me to investigate any further at that point.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

Border said:


> After reading Patriot36's excellent post about collimation, I finally placed my EzNite on the table and loosened the three adjustment screws. Unfortunately, it seems like the bulb holder is stuck somehow.
> 
> I have tried to follow the instructions in the post mentioned, but the (off-centered) sweetspot would not move in any directions.
> 
> Any ideas on how I might proceed on this task? I managed to remove the head without disturbing the bulb, but it all looked too fragile for me to investigate any further at that point.


hopefully Pat 36 will chime in soon mate, i haven't taken mine apart yet, as u said, the fragility of the setup...


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2008)

Border said:


> After reading Patriot36's excellent post about collimation, I finally placed my EzNite on the table and loosened the three adjustment screws. Unfortunately, it seems like the bulb holder is stuck somehow.
> 
> I have tried to follow the instructions in the post mentioned, but the (off-centered) sweetspot would not move in any directions.
> 
> Any ideas on how I might proceed on this task? I managed to remove the head without disturbing the bulb, but it all looked too fragile for me to investigate any further at that point.





I had that same problem with my second Eznite. Give it a nudge through one of the screw holes. Take toothpick and cut the ends off so that it's not sharp anymore. Press it straight in to see if you can push the bulb holder in one or more directions. You could also use a small allen key if the toothpick is too fat, just be careful of the screw hole threads and only push straight in. Once it breaks free it may move more easily with the screws alone. 







*Steve
*If the light just off due to temperature then it should back on later and run for at least another 10 minutes. If it won't start back up it could be that you have one or more batteries that aren't performing to spec. Your batteries are measuring 3.2V static but they may be failing under load. I believe that Karlthev was also having a problem with on of his sets of Tenergies. 

Try primaries in your light and make sure that's it's running properly. Don't run the light while sitting on a table because it will get too hot. You have to hold it or run it with a fan on it. 

Try the Tenergy batteries in another light and see if they also perform poorly there. Remember to use them in a light that handles slightly higher voltage than primaries. 

One last though....how are you charging them and how are you determining when you've reached a full charge?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 7, 2008)

Another excellent thread and photos! Thanks guys. I'm much more impressed seeing those shots of the EZ!

I would like to see it compared to 10W Solarc Ellie HID, and the newer 14W Solarc HID Elephant. Wait until you see Saabluster's DEFT though. It makes mincemeat out of the Mac/Ledean P4 Aspherics.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I had that same problem with my second Eznite. Give it a nudge through one of the screw holes. Take toothpick and cut the ends off so that it's not sharp anymore. Press it straight in to see if you can push the bulb holder in one or more directions. You could also use a small allen key if the toothpick is too fat, just be careful of the screw hole threads and only push straight in. Once it breaks free it may move more easily with the screws alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am using the tenergy charger Paul, so i am assuming its working correctly, batts are measuring 3.95v off the charger.


----------



## Border (Nov 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I had that same problem with my second Eznite. Give it a nudge through one of the screw holes. Take toothpick and cut the ends off so that it's not sharp anymore. Press it straight in to see if you can push the bulb holder in one or more directions. You could also use a small allen key if the toothpick is too fat, just be careful of the screw hole threads and only push straight in. Once it breaks free it may move more easily with the screws alone.



Thank you for your reply.

I am still unable to nudge the bulb holder, even after applying quite some force. Maybe it's fixed with glue?

I'll try to get in contact with Warren, and ask for further advice.

Edit: By the way - the serial number on my light is 105.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2008)

Border said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am still unable to nudge the bulb holder, even after applying quite some force. Maybe it's fixed with glue?
> 
> ...





Sorry that you were unable to move it. Hopefully Warren will get that taken care of for you.

My first light was 0008, the second is 0118.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2008)

Metatron said:


> i am using the tenergy charger Paul, so i am assuming its working correctly, batts are measuring 3.95v off the charger.




The Tenergy chargers and batteries are so inconsistent. :ironic: I only charge mine to 3.6V.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> The Tenergy chargers and batteries are so inconsistent. :ironic: I only charge mine to 3.6V.


i wonder, just found this charger in my drawer, an IC 6. states it can charge LiFe A123, are tenergys LiFe? or LiPo?? hmm neither by the looks, theyre li Ions, constant volts and amps.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2008)

Metatron said:


> i wonder, just found this charger in my drawer, an IC 6. states it can charge LiFe A123, are tenergys LiFe? or LiPo?? hmm neither by the looks, theyre li Ions, constant volts and amps.




Yep, li-ion.

I know it's critical to not overcharge li-ion but I'm also not sure what makes these particular Tenergy's "3.0V." In the past I relied on the charger that was sold with the batter/charger combo package, to not over charge them. It's still been in the back of my mind though. Maybe I'll send Matt an email and ask some more questions about this set-up


----------



## Metatron (Nov 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Yep, li-ion.
> 
> I know it's critical to not overcharge li-ion but I'm also not sure what makes these particular Tenergy's "3.0V." In the past I relied on the charger that was sold with the batter/charger combo package, to not over charge them. It's still been in the back of my mind though. Maybe I'll send Matt an email and ask some more questions about this set-up


yup would be good to know what makes this battery a 3v battery, when clearly different folk are getting different results, and IMHO this is definitely not a 3v batt, so yes, things need to be made clearer:thinking:


----------



## ChrisDallas (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm getting really bad time results with mine too on the eznite.

Does anyone know how long we can actually charge them for?


----------



## Metatron (Nov 8, 2008)

given my crappy disposition of having to have things perfect, i am going to try 3 x IMR's and a dummy.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Another excellent thread and photos! Thanks guys. I'm much more impressed seeing those shots of the EZ!
> 
> I would like to see it compared to 10W Solarc Ellie HID, and the newer 14W Solarc HID Elephant. Wait until you see Saabluster's DEFT though. It makes mincemeat out of the Mac/Ledean P4 Aspherics.






I think the most difficult obstacle for the Ellie or even a Mac's with FM3 head is precise focus. While the height of the head is easy to adjust there isn't any "y" adjustment. If the bulb is off center even by a few thousands it doesn't produce an ultra sharp point of light. I was lucky enough to have a Mac's that was very close to focused with a FM3-V2 head and I think it would give the Eznite a run for the money as you suggested. A 14W would also probably handily beat the Eznite, agan...if the arc was perfectly centered.


The nice thing about the aspherics is that most of their 275 odd lumens fills the entire square beam. With the Eznite or Mac's 10W with FM head, the tiny hot spot is only a small fraction of the full lumen output of the light. I've been following your DEFT thread and have one ordered.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2008)

ChrisDallas said:


> I'm getting really bad time results with mine too on the eznite.
> 
> Does anyone know how long we can actually charge them for?






I'm beginning to think that the "3.0V" Tenergy is very low quality with a lot of individual variation. I've had static voltage ranges from 3.2V all the way to 3.8V. I've got 13 of them now and I've got them numbered and voltage matched as closely as possible. One of them went belly up and wouldn't charge to more than 3.0V in any charger that I own.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 13, 2008)

I have just found this thread and find I am ion the same place as others...when I attempted adjustment of my EZ it just didn't seem to move. I have been remiss at getting back to it since I have found to have some difficulties using the Tenergy CRC123s as well. I thought my light had seen better days but Pat36 suggested a simple battery change and that did the trick. 



Karl


----------



## Border (Nov 13, 2008)

karlthev said:


> I have just found this thread and find I am ion the same place as others...when I attempted adjustment of my EZ it just didn't seem to move.



Annoying, isn't it? :shrug:

I have sent an e-mail to Warren, but no reply yet. Please feel free to post him a message as well. Hopefully, he will come up with a solution (or even a reply) soon.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2008)

Border said:


> Annoying, isn't it? :shrug:
> 
> I have sent an e-mail to Warren, but no reply yet. Please feel free to post him a message as well. Hopefully, he will come up with a solution (or even a reply) soon.





One other thing that I thought of that perhaps you'd be interested in trying is squirting a little bit of Deox-IT in there and letting it sit for an hour or so. Then try to move it initially with a thin piece of metal through the screw hole again. My second light gave me some trouble also but I was able to move it after trying a couple of different methods.


----------

